# Rubber Cement for Labels



## montyfox (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been experimenting with using rubber cement to glue labels on wine bottles with some positive short-term results. It seems to stick well and goes on pretty easy. A great benefit is that when I peel the label off, the glue comes off with the label and it comes off pretty easy (no soaking).
My tests have bee short term at this time (1 week at time) so I don't know how this will hold over time and I haven't tested it in the fridge yet. I just applied a label to a test bottle this morning that I will let set for a few months to see how this goes.


If anyone is interested, here is the process.


I used Elmer's Rubber Cement (part number E904)
I first evenly coated the back side of my label and put it aside
Next I coated the bottle where I would place the label
<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px">
Don't be afraid to cover an area a little larger than the label itself as anyexcess will simply rub right off.</BLOCKQUOTE>
Finally I applied the label rubbing from center out. Any excess glue will simply rub off.


Don't be in a hurry as its not the wetness of rubber cement that you need but the tackiness.


You also want to make sure you are using the No-wrinkle version of the rubber cement (E904) as the other version will leave little clots under the label.


So far I've only tried this with normal copy paper and it has worked well, looks good on the bottle too. I'll try with heavier paper later.


As I said, removing the lable was a breeze and left no glue residue on the bottle. I'll let you know how the long term test goes in a few months.


Has anyone else experimented with rubber cement? I checked the forums but didn't come up with anything. If so, I'd be interested in your results. (Might save me some time with the long term test if they already proved to be undesirable).


Monty


----------



## smurfe (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never heard anyone who has. Sounds interesting though as I truly detest soaking and scraping labels from bottles. I normally just throw them away and buy new ones.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 7, 2008)

Monty, if you run a bead of plain old Glue Stick down the sides of your labels, it works like a charm, they stay on fine, and with about 30 seconds in water come right off. It's a whole lot less work! If you use a laser printer, the labels won't bleed. If you use an inkjet, give the labels a light coat of Kryon clear latex matte finish and you're good to go.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 8, 2008)

George's label stock and a color laser printer work great for me. The labels soak right off in a few minutes in the sink.


----------

